# Hiking Clubs in NYC



## jimpe (May 11, 2005)

The Urban Trail Conference,Inc.a NYC hiking club conducts hikes in the NYC-Metro area.Visit website for current schedule and links to other NYC hiking clubs that conduct hikes in NYC.

http://www.urbantrails.org


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 17, 2005)

Nice .... Thanks.  Do you go on these hikes at all?

This one pretty much went right past my house:

"Sun., May 15  -  LONG BEACH and ROCKAWAY BOARDWALK.  Enjoy 9-plus miles along the ocean to the end of the Rockaway Boardwalk.  Bring lunch and water.  Meet 9:30 AM near Penn Station LIRR lower level information booth to catch 9:48 train to Long Beach.  Fare:  buy one-way ticket $6.75.  Return on “A” train.  Rain cancels.  Leader:  Bob Aronson, 212-255-6884.  Joint with Shore Walkers."

I live at the western end of the Rockaway boardwalk.  

I didn't see any hikes through Gateway National Park.  There are a lot of things to see there.


----------

